# Ronaldo-Juve: il giorno giusto è Martedi?



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Bargiggia, non ci sarebbe alcun tipo di problema nell'affare che porterà Ronaldo alla Juve. Martedi potrebbe essere il giorno giusto, ma il Real Madrid vuole che sia CR7 a comunicare l'addio ai tifosi.

*Marca in edicola: Ronaldo ha rifiutato un'offerta dalla Cina di 200 milioni per 2 stagioni pur di venire alla Juve. Il Real vuole sostituirlo con Neymar, il piano B è Hazard.*

*Mediaset conferma la notizia di oggi: la giornata chiave per Ronaldo alla Juve dovrebbe essere Martedi, giorno in cui Florentino Perez dovrebbe annunciare l'addio di CR7. La Juventus verserà a Mendes una cifra tra i 20 e i 25 milioni di euro come commissione.*


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Bargiggia, non ci sarebbe alcun tipo di problema nell'affare che porterà Ronaldo alla Juve. Martedi potrebbe essere il giorno giusto, ma il Real Madrid vuole che sia CR7 a comunicare l'addio ai tifosi.



Questa è una mia sensazione: più passa il tempo e più non è positivo per la Juve.


----------



## DrHouse (6 Luglio 2018)

A Borsa aperta CR7 è in aereo.

A Borsa chiusa è a terra


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Questa è una mia sensazione: più passa il tempo e più non è positivo per la Juve.



Sì, l'ho scritto ieri. Più passa il tempo e più diventa dura.

Anche se credo proprio che alla fine, purtroppo, lo prenderanno.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> A Borsa aperta CR7 è in aereo.
> 
> A Borsa chiusa è a terra


----------



## juventino (6 Luglio 2018)

Va detto che il Real non è un club come altri, Florentino prima di fare una cosa del genere deve spiegare dinanzi a tutti i soci come stanno le cose.
A questo punto si può solo aspettare, nel weekend non trapela mai niente.


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2018)

Ma qualcuno sa se il sito di intimo di Ronaldo è ufficialmente legato a lui in qualche modo? Perché c'è una foto dello Stadium scorrendo la pagina.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Luglio 2018)

Il punto cruciale è il tipo di accordo tra CR7 e Perez, come dicevano i latini "verba volant"...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2018)

penso sarà un'altro caso "witsel"(scarsissimo) o "Draxler"


----------



## Roccoro (6 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Bargiggia, non ci sarebbe alcun tipo di problema nell'affare che porterà Ronaldo alla Juve. Martedi potrebbe essere il giorno giusto, ma il Real Madrid vuole che sia CR7 a comunicare l'addio ai tifosi.



Affare fatto, basta che andiate sul sito dell'Intimo di cr7 è sta già lo Juventus stadium sotto la scritta gialla "Diventa un rivenditore"...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Affare fatto, basta che andiate sul sito dell'Intimo di cr7 è sta già lo Juventus stadium sotto la scritta gialla "Diventa un rivenditore"...



mi stai dicendo che hanno collegato delle "mutande" con un "cesso" di Stadio ?  
battutina amara hahaha ma è veramente piccolo


----------



## DrHouse (6 Luglio 2018)

Con sta storia degli “indizi” sul web sembrate i seguaci del Paul Is Dead


----------



## PheelMD (6 Luglio 2018)

Io credo che, purtroppo, il giorno sia domani.


----------



## Dell'erba (6 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> penso sarà un'altro caso "witsel"(scarsissimo) o "Draxler"



Ne rimarrai deluso mi sa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Io credo che, purtroppo, il giorno sia domani.



00 e 1 minuto. Arriva il bonifico di YHL 
POMERIGGIO la juve ufficializza CR7

SERA suicidi di massa dei tifosi rosso neri


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ne rimarrai deluso mi sa



se non vincete la Champions se mai x voi 

io devo pensare al bistrattato Milan
li sta tutta la mia delusione/amarezza


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Affare fatto, basta che andiate sul sito dell'Intimo di cr7 è sta già lo Juventus stadium sotto la scritta gialla "Diventa un rivenditore"...



Avevo letto che era una societa torinese che gestiva quel sito...


----------



## DrHouse (6 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Avevo letto che era una societa torinese che gestiva quel sito...



Esatto.
IDT spa, con sede dai gobbi


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ne rimarrai deluso mi sa



occhio che fare i gradassi non porta bene. Ricordi Cardiff?


----------



## Dell'erba (7 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> se non vincete la Champions se mai x voi
> 
> io devo pensare al bistrattato Milan
> li sta tutta la mia delusione/amarezza



"Se non vincete la champions" è un mantra degli antijuventini senza alcun senso. Allora city e psg che dovrebbero dire? Si diceva lo stesso oer higuain"all in e se non vincete siete fregati e fate una figuraccia", due anni dopo prendiamo cristiado ronaldo, che ti fa fare un balzo nella top mondiale che vedere solo pubto di vista sportivo è quanto meno puerile.

Io non so se la vinceremo, ma so che non succederà ce la giocheremo.ogni anno, vivere nel.passato serve a.poco.


----------



## Dell'erba (7 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> occhio che fare i gradassi non porta bene. Ricordi Cardiff?



Eh cardiff cardiff 

Nono figurati nessun fare il gradasso, sono solo convinto che sia una cosa decisa da mesi ed uscita ora perché c'era il mondiale, del resto se n'è iniziato a parlare dopo l'uscita del portogallo. Io sono convinto che arriverà quindi dormo fra 4 guanciali, se poi non succederà accetterò gli sfottò che dopo tutto sto teatrino sarebbero sacrosanti


----------



## Igniorante (7 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ne rimarrai deluso mi sa



Te sei un bel fenomeno, il classico juventino medio


----------



## vota DC (7 Luglio 2018)

Il psg è una squadra di figurine senza storia e senza trofei seri, viene seguita per la mole finanziaria del proprietario. Se tra vent'anni niente CL e niente soldi perché l'emiro l'ha venduta dopo averla smantellata ci si ricorderà di squadre come il Nottingham Forest e del Psg non ci sarà nemmeno il ricordo.


----------



## Roccoro (7 Luglio 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Io credo che, purtroppo, il giorno sia domani.



Sicuro che lo annunciano oggi

Ma tanto, o oggi o martedì cambia poco


----------



## Dell'erba (7 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Te sei un bel fenomeno, il classico juventino medio



Ho solo rispettosamente lasciato intendere che per me verrà, non capisco cosa ci sia di male. Lui ha espresso la sua, io la mia.


----------



## Dell'erba (7 Luglio 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Il psg è una squadra di figurine senza storia e senza trofei seri, viene seguita per la mole finanziaria del proprietario. Se tra vent'anni niente CL e niente soldi perché l'emiro l'ha venduta dopo averla smantellata ci si ricorderà di squadre come il Nottingham Forest e del Psg non ci sarà nemmeno il ricordo.



Si su questo sono d'accordo, e il rischio anche del city coi suoi "plastic" supporters che fino a 10 anni fa non esistevano nemmeno


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> "Se non vincete la champions" è un mantra degli antijuventini senza alcun senso. Allora city e psg che dovrebbero dire? Si diceva lo stesso oer higuain"all in e se non vincete *siete fregati* e fate una figuraccia", due anni dopo prendiamo cristiado ronaldo, che ti fa fare un balzo nella top mondiale che vedere solo pubto di vista sportivo è quanto meno puerile.
> 
> Io non so se la vinceremo, ma so che non succederà ce la giocheremo.ogni anno, vivere nel.passato serve a.poco.


per quello aspetto calciopoli bis 

eh no le figuracce ci sono:
2 finali con Barca 3 a 1 e 4 a 1 con il Real 
e record di finali perse ben 7 

se poi si nega che la spesa viene x vincere il trofeo + ambito 
non so che farci... stesso discorso su come "vincete" in A 

se arriva spero che sia la volta buona che la vincete onestamente 
se no rimarrà impossibile vincere la coppa dalle grandi orecchie


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2018)

*Laudisa: Gioco di Perez, il Real alza il prezzo. Ronaldo spera nella Juve che non demorde. Mendes cerca di mediare.*


----------



## Dell'erba (7 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> per quello aspetto calciopoli bis
> 
> eh no le figuracce ci sono:
> 2 finali con Barca 3 a 1 e 4 a 1 con il Real
> ...



Guarda per essere entrata in.gioco.exor puoi star certo che la.prima.cosa xhe hanno valutato è stata CR7 azienda e non solo calciatore.

P.s. perdona i punti continui, colpa del touch andato


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> per quello aspetto calciopoli bis
> 
> eh no le figuracce ci sono:
> 2 finali con Barca 3 a 1 e 4 a 1 con il Real
> ...



Sai, sta storia che Ronaldo viene soprattutto per il piano industriale e non per vincere la Champions l ho letta un po ovunque sui social.. È come se si fossero messi già tutti d accordo sulla scusa da usare in caso di fallimento europeo. 

É incredible ed onestamente solo loro possono farlo: acquistano il più forte al Mondo e già mettono le mani avanti


----------



## Igniorante (7 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Gioco di Perez, il Real alza il prezzo. Ronaldo spera nella Juve che non demorde. Mendes cerca di mediare.*



Lo United potrebbe essere una scelta che fa contenti tutti (operazione nostalgia per CR7 + lauto stipendio + cartellino pagato 200 sacchi al Real)


----------



## Dell'erba (7 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Sai, sta storia che Ronaldo viene soprattutto per il piano industriale e non per vincere la Champions l ho letta un po ovunque sui social.. È come se si fossero messi già tutti d accordo sulla scusa da usare in caso di fallimento europeo.
> 
> É incredible ed onestamente solo loro possono farlo: acquistano il più forte al Mondo e già mettono le mani avanti



Si potrebbe dire lo stesso di chi dice:"se non vincete è un fallimento, se vincete è normale" che mette le mani avanti.

Non c'è nessuna scusa, contano mille fattori, ronaldo non vince le CL da solo, non è che siccome.c'è lui allora siamo.già campioni, certo uscire agli ottavi.ad esempio sarebbe una mazzata


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe dire lo stesso di chi dice:"se non vincete è un fallimento, se vincete è normale" che mette le mani avanti.
> 
> Non c'è nessuna scusa, contano mille fattori, ronaldo non vince le CL da solo, non è che siccome.c'è lui allora siamo.già campioni, certo uscire agli ottavi.ad esempio sarebbe una mazzata



Venite da due finali in quattro anni e da due eliminazioni rocambolesche negli ultimi trenta secondi. Ad una rosa eccezionale state aggiungendo il miglior giocatore al mondo, siete i favoriti la squadra favorita, questo possiamo dirlo? Sulla carta siete la migliore, no?


----------



## Dell'erba (7 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Venite da due finali in quattro anni e da due eliminazioni rocambolesche negli ultimi trenta secondi. Ad una rosa eccezionale state aggiungendo il miglior giocatore al mondo, siete i favoriti la squadra favorita, questo possiamo dirlo? Sulla carta siete la migliore, no?



La migliore non lo so, tra i favoriti sicuramente, hai ragione.


----------



## MGP (7 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> La migliore non lo so, tra i favoriti sicuramente, hai ragione.



la migliore e sempre la squadra che vince.
sarano sempre 4-5 squadre che puo vincere la champions, e la juve e una di queste.


----------



## numero 3 (7 Luglio 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Il psg è una squadra di figurine senza storia e senza trofei seri, viene seguita per la mole finanziaria del proprietario. Se tra vent'anni niente CL e niente soldi perché l'emiro l'ha venduta dopo averla smantellata ci si ricorderà di squadre come il Nottingham Forest e del Psg non ci sarà nemmeno il ricordo.



Proprio a Parigi nacque una squadra chiamata Matra Racing Paris che negli anni 80 comprò tanti giocatori forti...
Falli' miseramente e allora tutti dissero che una squadra di figurine non poteva competere con la storia del PSG.


----------



## Dell'erba (7 Luglio 2018)

MGP ha scritto:


> la migliore e sempre la squadra che vince.
> sarano sempre 4-5 squadre che puo vincere la champions, e la juve e una di queste.



Si concordo


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Gioco di Perez, il Real alza il prezzo. Ronaldo spera nella Juve che non demorde. Mendes cerca di mediare.*



Un pò di show prima di botto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2018)




----------



## ignaxio (7 Luglio 2018)

Ho avuto un’illuminazione..
Mendes, amico di Fossone, ha aperto l’operazione CR7 per distrarre tutti e tutti giornali dalla questione societaria del Milan. 

Martedì il Milan è venduto senza distrazioni e CR7 va al MANCHESTER 
Olèeee tutto chiaro!


----------



## PheelMD (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un pò di show prima di botto.



Ma sì, infatti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2018)

*TMW: Il Real per sostituire Ronaldo vuole Hazard e uno tra Icardi e Lewandowski*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> *TMW: Il Real per sostituire Ronaldo vuole Hazard e uno tra Icardi e Lewandowski*



E comunque ci perderebbero, nessuno dei tre ha un decimo del suo carisma


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> *TMW: Il Real per sostituire Ronaldo vuole Hazard e uno tra Icardi e Lewandowski*



Icardi o Lewandowski LOL come dire la vicina di casa o Megan Fox...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2018)

Sta girando una bufala di un inserimento dell'Inter su Ronaldo. Qualche "giornalista" (non faccio nomi) sembra averci abboccato


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sta girando una bufala di un inserimento dell'Inter su Ronaldo. Qualche "giornalista" (non faccio nomi) sembra averci abboccato


----------



## juventino (7 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sta girando una bufala di un inserimento dell'Inter su Ronaldo. Qualche "giornalista" (non faccio nomi) sembra averci abboccato



I giornalisti italiani (di tutte le categorie) hanno dato il peggio di se in questi giorni.


----------



## TheZio (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un pò di show prima di botto.



Io invece la penso diversamente: sti colpi bisogna chiuderli in brevissimo tempo. Più passano i giorni più aumentano le difficoltà..
Vediamo chi si sbaglia tra noi  spero, ovviamente, che questo sia tu


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Luglio 2018)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Io invece la penso diversamente: sti colpi bisogna chiuderli in brevissimo tempo. Più passano i giorni più aumentano le difficoltà..
> Vediamo chi si sbaglia tra noi  spero, ovviamente, che questo sia tu



E' ovvio che sia cosi. Più passano i giorni e più la percentuale scende. Ma a questo punto credo davvero che sia tutto fatto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Luglio 2018)

si tutto fatto... con tanto di convinzione 
ma erano sempre quelli del Cr7 7/7 sicuro...


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Luglio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> *TMW: Il Real per sostituire Ronaldo vuole Hazard e uno tra Icardi e Lewandowski*



Lewandoski+Hazard. Sputaci sopra.
Per me in Champions resterebbero lo stesso i favoriti.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

cavolo ma oggi è il 7/7, a che ora è la presentazione?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> cavolo ma oggi è il 7/7, a che ora è la presentazione?



Sarà alle 7:07 PM.


----------



## Asso_86 (7 Luglio 2018)

L’account Juve di Weibo (Twitter cinese) ha messo un video in cui mostra i numeri 7 degli ultimi anni (carrellata di nomi cancellati da quello successivo), e poi dopo Cuadrado lascia in sospeso il video....


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> L’account Juve di Weibo (Twitter cinese) ha messo un video in cui mostra i numeri 7 degli ultimi anni (carrellata di nomi cancellati da quello successivo), e poi dopo Cuadrado lascia in sospeso il video....



mi dispiace cari gobbetti ma l'arrivo di cr7 sarà messo in ombra dalla cessione del milan...son soddisfazioni lo so...

(si scherza eh)


----------



## juventino (7 Luglio 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> L’account Juve di Weibo (Twitter cinese) ha messo un video in cui mostra i numeri 7 degli ultimi anni (carrellata di nomi cancellati da quello successivo), e poi dopo Cuadrado lascia in sospeso il video....



Visto anche io. Certo che se non avessero la certezza sarebbero davvero dei mentecatti...


----------



## Asso_86 (7 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi dispiace cari gobbetti ma l'arrivo di cr7 sarà messo in ombra dalla cessione del milan...son soddisfazioni lo so...
> 
> (si scherza eh)



Meno pressioni addosso


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Luglio 2018)

Ahah avete letto che i giornalisti avevano sentito che a Linate sarebbe arrivato un importante calciatore, si sono precipitati in aeroporto e dall'aereo è sceso borini???? ahahah


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ahah avete letto che i giornalisti avevano sentito che a Linate sarebbe arrivato un importante calciatore, si sono precipitati in aeroporto e dall'aereo è sceso borini???? ahahah



Milan/Lazio 1 Juve 0 stagione 2018/19 
marcatore 
Fabio Borini 

hahaha


----------



## Snake (7 Luglio 2018)

sul sito di intimo di cui parlavate ieri non c'è più quell'immagine dello stadio della juve e nemmeno questa


----------



## Dell'erba (7 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Visto anche io. Certo che se non avessero la certezza sarebbero davvero dei mentecatti...



Prendi un respiro, rileggi quello che hai scritto e ti renderai conto di quanto l'hai detta grossa  

Ma secondo te prendono in.giro i.tifosi?!


----------



## Roccoro (7 Luglio 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> sul sito di intimo di cui parlavate ieri non c'è più quell'immagine dello stadio della juve e nemmeno questa



Dal sito mobile invece questa ce, ma hanno rimosso anche da lì quella dello stadio


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Prendi un respiro, rileggi quello che hai scritto e ti renderai conto di quanto l'hai detta grossa
> 
> Ma secondo te prendono in.giro i.tifosi?!



quindi è praticamente fatta?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Il punto cruciale è il tipo di accordo tra CR7 e Perez, come dicevano i latini "verba volant"...





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quindi è praticamente fatta?



Loro non prenderebbero mai in giro così i tifosi


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Loro non prenderebbero mai in giro così i tifosi



beh, ma la trattativa ci sarà sicuro, il dubbio è se vada in porto.


----------



## Dell'erba (7 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quindi è praticamente fatta?



Io lo dico da un pezzo che è fatta, perché queste trattative per star mondiali non si fanno dall'oggi al domani.

Poi magari mi sbaglio e come detto mi becchero gli sfottò, sacrosanti


----------



## Mou (7 Luglio 2018)

Il tempo passa, la tensione non scende ma io resto convinto arriverà. Sogno: Perez e Ronaldo/Mendes devono accordarsi su come comunicare l'addio, Florentino non vuole responsabilità né Ronaldo vuole passare per traditore o ingrato. Sogno ancora: evento al Bernabeu per salutare i tifosi, Ronaldo esprime tutta la sua gratitudine per questi anni e Perez gli stringe la mano dicendo che rimarrà sempre una leggenda dei _galacticos_.
Poi vabbè, arrivo a Caselle, bagno di folla, presentazione di Ronaldo in diretta tv a reti unificate.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> Il tempo passa, la tensione non scende ma io resto convinto arriverà. Sogno: Perez e Ronaldo/Mendes devono accordarsi su come comunicare l'addio, Florentino non vuole responsabilità né Ronaldo vuole passare per traditore o ingrato. Sogno ancora: evento al Bernabeu per salutare i tifosi, Ronaldo esprime tutta la sua gratitudine per questi anni e Perez gli stringe la mano dicendo che rimarrà sempre una leggenda dei _galacticos_.
> Poi vabbè, arrivo a Caselle, bagno di folla, presentazione di Ronaldo in diretta tv a reti unificate.



e poi ti svegli tutto sudato....


----------



## Mou (7 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e poi ti svegli tutto sudato....



Categoria: voyeur.


----------



## juventino (7 Luglio 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> Il tempo passa, la tensione non scende ma io resto convinto arriverà. Sogno: Perez e Ronaldo/Mendes devono accordarsi su come comunicare l'addio, Florentino non vuole responsabilità né Ronaldo vuole passare per traditore o ingrato. Sogno ancora: evento al Bernabeu per salutare i tifosi, Ronaldo esprime tutta la sua gratitudine per questi anni e Perez gli stringe la mano dicendo che rimarrà sempre una leggenda dei _galacticos_.
> Poi vabbè, arrivo a Caselle, bagno di folla, presentazione di Ronaldo in diretta tv a reti unificate.



Io in questo weekend sto un po' più tranquillo perché è risaputo che di solito non succede mai un tubo sul calciomercato sabato e domenica. Ma lunedì sarà terrificante, già lo so.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Luglio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Loro non prenderebbero mai in giro così i tifosi


----------



## DrHouse (7 Luglio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io in questo weekend sto un po' più tranquillo perché è risaputo che di solito non succede mai un tubo sul calciomercato sabato e domenica. Ma lunedì sarà terrificante, già lo so.



Sabato e domenica la borsa è chiusa...

Si scherza eh


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Luglio 2018)

brambati (che se non sbaglio è stato uno dei primi, tra lo scetticismo generale, a parlare di cr7 alla juve) alla 7gold stava dicendo che l'anno scorso il milan aveva incontrato ronaldo ed aveva ricevuto il si del giocatore pero a causa dei problemi societari il giocatore ha poi cambiato idea, quindi secondo brambati la voglia di ronaldo di cambiare aria risale gia all'anno scorso.

Alla fine è verosimile come storia, si spiegherebbe silva e il roumour sul giocatore che avrebbe fatto saltare san siro


----------



## Wildbone (8 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> brambati (che se non sbaglio è stato uno dei primi, tra lo scetticismo generale, a parlare di cr7 alla juve) alla 7gold stava dicendo che l'anno scorso il milan aveva incontrato ronaldo ed aveva ricevuto il si del giocatore pero a causa dei problemi societari il giocatore ha poi cambiato idea, quindi secondo brambati la voglia di ronaldo di cambiare aria risale gia all'anno scorso.
> 
> Alla fine è verosimile come storia, si spiegherebbe silva e il roumour sul giocatore che avrebbe fatto saltare san siro



Ma non credere a ste stupidate, su. 
Come avrebbe mai potuto permettersi Ronaldo il Milan appena preso in mano da Li? Un giocatore abituato al RM, con 3 CL consecutive e infiniti palloni d'oro non si sposta se non per una società con un ottimo fatturato e con uno squadrone. Il Milan non giocava in Europa da una vita e aveva una rosa ancora molto sottotono. Assolutamente impossibile che Ronaldo avesse accettato di venire al Milan, specialmente con un presidente/dirigenza e allenatori come i nostri


----------



## Moffus98 (8 Luglio 2018)

*Marca in edicola: Ronaldo ha rifiutato un'offerta dalla Cina di 200 milioni per 2 stagioni pur di venire alla Juve. Il Real vuole sostituirlo con Neymar, il piano B è Hazard.*


----------



## Moffus98 (8 Luglio 2018)

*Mediaset conferma la notizia di oggi: la giornata chiave per Ronaldo alla Juve dovrebbe essere Martedi, giorno in cui Florentino Perez dovrebbe annunciare l'addio di CR7. La Juventus verserà a Mendes una cifra tra i 20 e i 25 milioni di euro come commissione.*


----------



## Igniorante (8 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma la notizia di oggi: la giornata chiave per Ronaldo alla Juve dovrebbe essere Martedi, giorno in cui Florentino Perez dovrebbe annunciare l'addio di CR7. La Juventus verserà a Mendes una cifra tra i 20 e i 25 milioni di euro come commissione.*



Nel caso vada dai ladri, spero che il Governo metta una super tassa sui redditi, della serie che faceva meglio a stare a Madrid


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Luglio 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma non credere a ste stupidate, su.
> Come avrebbe mai potuto permettersi Ronaldo il Milan appena preso in mano da Li? Un giocatore abituato al RM, con 3 CL consecutive e infiniti palloni d'oro non si sposta se non per una società con un ottimo fatturato e con uno squadrone. Il Milan non giocava in Europa da una vita e aveva una rosa ancora molto sottotono. Assolutamente impossibile che Ronaldo avesse accettato di venire al Milan, specialmente con un presidente/dirigenza e allenatori come i nostri



l'accordo era per quest'anno non per l'anno scorso, logico che con un presidente prestanome, senza soldi camuffati da sponsor, senza coppe era impossibile prendere ronaldo quest'anno.


----------



## The P (8 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma la notizia di oggi: la giornata chiave per Ronaldo alla Juve dovrebbe essere Martedi, giorno in cui Florentino Perez dovrebbe annunciare l'addio di CR7. La Juventus verserà a Mendes una cifra tra i 20 e i 25 milioni di euro come commissione.*



A me da qualcuno importante è stato detto lunedì. Tutto sommato a meno di inserimenti dell'ultimo minuto Ronaldo alla Juve dovrebbe esser fatta. E io sono anche contento di vederlo in Italia.


----------



## Tobi (8 Luglio 2018)

Non andrà alla juve... 1 non costa 100 milioni, minimo 150, chiederebbe tra i 40 ed i 50 milioni di stipendio com'è giusto che sia, ovvero almeno lo stesso stipendio di Messi e Neymar visto che in questo momento è il piu forte e decisivo al mondo, gli equilibri economici dello spogliatoio andrebbero a farsi benedire, con questo giocatore sul mercato, City, Psg e United nemmeno ci provano a scatenare un'asta? Ergo non arriverà in italia


----------



## Mou (8 Luglio 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non andrà alla juve... 1 non costa 100 milioni, minimo 150, chiederebbe tra i 40 ed i 50 milioni di stipendio com'è giusto che sia, ovvero almeno lo stesso stipendio di Messi e Neymar visto che in questo momento è il piu forte e decisivo al mondo, gli equilibri economici dello spogliatoio andrebbero a farsi benedire, con questo giocatore sul mercato, City, Psg e United nemmeno ci provano a scatenare un'asta? Ergo non arriverà in italia



E' la volontà del giocatore a fare la differenza, assieme alla clausola che per questi club, sulla carta, è di 1 miliardo di euro. Se Ronaldo arriverà, sarà perché la Juventus lo ha convinto (progetto? Serie A campionato meno faticoso? non so) e perché la Juventus stessa avrà potuto pagare il cartellino ad una cifra umana. 30 milioni a stagione club come ManUtd, City e PSG possono tirarli fuori quando vogliono.


----------



## Dell'erba (8 Luglio 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non andrà alla juve... 1 non costa 100 milioni, minimo 150, chiederebbe tra i 40 ed i 50 milioni di stipendio com'è giusto che sia, ovvero almeno lo stesso stipendio di Messi e Neymar visto che in questo momento è il piu forte e decisivo al mondo, gli equilibri economici dello spogliatoio andrebbero a farsi benedire, con questo giocatore sul mercato, City, Psg e United nemmeno ci provano a scatenare un'asta? Ergo non arriverà in italia



Ma quali equilibri? Perché un dybala dovrebbe chiedere un.adeguamento per dire? È il piu forte al.mondo come cristiano? No


----------



## Tobi (8 Luglio 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> E' la volontà del giocatore a fare la differenza, assieme alla clausola che per questi club, sulla carta, è di 1 miliardo di euro. Se Ronaldo arriverà, sarà perché la Juventus lo ha convinto (progetto? Serie A campionato meno faticoso? non so) e perché la Juventus stessa avrà potuto pagare il cartellino ad una cifra umana. 30 milioni a stagione club come ManUtd, City e PSG possono tirarli fuori quando vogliono.



La volontà del giocatore non è sicuramente quella di andare alla juventus.


----------



## Mou (8 Luglio 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> La volontà del giocatore non è sicuramente quella di andare alla juventus. lasciate perdere i giornalai



Da cosa lo deduci? Senza polemica, domanda sincera. A parità di stipendio offerto, perché CR7 dovrebbe essere perentorio nel voler andare, che ne so, al PSG?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Luglio 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> La volontà del giocatore non è sicuramente quella di andare alla juventus.



Mi piacerebbe darti ragione, ma sembra tu abbia vissuto su Marte una settimana.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Luglio 2018)

Mi sa che in molti non hanno capito la scelta furba di Ronaldo. Cristiano sa che è quasi impossibile che vinca ancora una Champions sia che stia al Real o alla Juve. Però sa anche che vincere la Liga è difficile. Oltre ad aver già dato tutto al Real cosa avrà pensato? Perché non andate alla Juve? Mal che vada vinco due trofei all'anno, se stecco la Champions e il mio Palmares aumenta in maniera praticamente garantita. Si è fatto i suoi conti eh. La Juve vince sistematicamente il campionato... Ormai è appurato! Certo potrebbe andare anche a Parigi o in Germania. Ma la realtà è che la Serie A è comunque migliore di Ligue 1 e Bundesliga, nonostante il decadimento del nostro campionato. Oltre al fatto che come paese l'Italia è migliore. Ed infine il ritorno allo United è privo di senso perché: 1) Li c'è già stato ed è già visto come una leggenda. 2) La concorrenza per vincere il campionato è serrata e potrebbe rischiare di passare gli ultimi anni di carriera senza vincere 1 solo trofeo e per uno come lui sarebbe la morte.


----------



## Dell'erba (8 Luglio 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi sa che in molti non hanno capito la scelta furba di Ronaldo. Cristiano sa che è quasi impossibile che vinca ancora una Champions sia che stia al Real o alla Juve. Però sa anche che vincere la Liga è difficile. Oltre ad aver già dato tutto al Real cosa avrà pensato? Perché non andate alla Juve? Mal che vada vinco due trofei all'anno, se stecco la Champions e il mio Palmares aumenta in maniera praticamente garantita. Si è fatto i suoi conti eh. La Juve vince sistematicamente il campionato... Ormai è appurato! Certo potrebbe andare anche a Parigi o in Germania. Ma la realtà è che la Serie A è comunque migliore di Ligue 1 e Bundesliga, nonostante il decadimento del nostro campionato. Oltre al fatto che come paese l'Italia è migliore. Ed infine il ritorno allo United è privo di senso perché: 1) Li c'è già stato ed è già visto come una leggenda. 2) La concorrenza per vincere il campionato è serrata e potrebbe rischiare di passare gli ultimi anni di carriera senza vincere 1 solo trofeo e per uno come lui sarebbe la morte.



Opinione tua, rispettabile, ma non la condivido onestamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2018)

Quindi ricapitolando : 

130 milioni per comprarlo 
30 milioni di stipendio per 3 anni = 90x 2 = 180 lordi 
30 milioni a Mendes per favorire l operazione 

Abbiamo la bellezza di 340 milioni per un solo giocatore


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Opinione tua, rispettabile, ma non la condivido onestamente.



Per me ha fatto calcoli del genere. Do' per scontato che pensi che la Juve sia un bel club storico, organizzato, gestito bene e con una rosa forte. Altrimenti per quale motivo dovrebbe venire alla Juve? Chiedo senza polemica eh.

P.S: Sia chiaro non sto provocando. Farei la stessa domanda se andasse al Bayern Monaco. Perché uno come lui dovrebbe andare al Bayern?


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2018)

Modric ha detto che non andrà alla juve


----------



## 7vinte (8 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Modric ha detto che non andrà alla juve



Temo siano parole di rito


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mi sa che in molti non hanno capito la scelta furba di Ronaldo. Cristiano sa che è quasi impossibile che vinca ancora una Champions sia che stia al Real o alla Juve. Però sa anche che vincere la Liga è difficile. Oltre ad aver già dato tutto al Real cosa avrà pensato? Perché non andate alla Juve? Mal che vada vinco due trofei all'anno, se stecco la Champions e il mio Palmares aumenta in maniera praticamente garantita. Si è fatto i suoi conti eh. La Juve vince sistematicamente il campionato... Ormai è appurato! Certo potrebbe andare anche a Parigi o in Germania. Ma la realtà è che la Serie A è comunque migliore di Ligue 1 e Bundesliga, nonostante il decadimento del nostro campionato. Oltre al fatto che come paese l'Italia è migliore. Ed infine il ritorno allo United è privo di senso perché: 1) Li c'è già stato ed è già visto come una leggenda. 2) La concorrenza per vincere il campionato è serrata e potrebbe rischiare di passare gli ultimi anni di carriera senza vincere 1 solo trofeo e per uno come lui sarebbe la morte.



I ritmi del calcio italiano sono perfetti per cr7 : potrebbe giocare fino a 40 anni nella nostra serie A mentre in premier farebbe una fatica cane.
Una volta se non altro eravamo la patria della tattica e della fase difensiva, ora tra pseudo allenatori che vogliono giocare fighi e marcature che offendono la nostra scuola..... facciamo ridere i polli.
Mica è fesso ronaldo.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Modric *spera *che non andrà alla juve



Che è diverso.


----------



## Asso_86 (8 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Nel caso vada dai ladri, spero che il Governo metta una super tassa sui redditi, della serie che faceva meglio a stare a Madrid



Beneficerà invece di un regime fiscale super agevolato per i redditi generati all’estero (80% dei suoi guadagni), pagando solo una quota fissa di 100k euro per i prossimi 10 anni di residenza italiana (ecco svelato perché vuol venire qua )


----------



## Igniorante (8 Luglio 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Beneficerà invece di un regime fiscale super agevolato per i redditi generati all’estero (80% dei suoi guadagni), pagando solo una quota fissa di 100k euro per i prossimi 10 anni di residenza italiana (ecco svelato perché vuol venire qua )



Appunto per questo spero che Salvini lo lasci in mutande


----------



## Asso_86 (8 Luglio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Appunto per questo spero che Salvini lo lasci in mutande



Credo che una volta registrato con tale regime quello rimanga.


----------



## Tobi (8 Luglio 2018)

lui pubblicamente ha sempre detto di voler tornare allo UTD prima di chiudere la carriera.. ho l'impressione che questo sia un teatrino per far risalire le azioni juventus in Borsa per qualche settimana dopo un -35% dei mesi scorsi


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2018)

Tobi ha scritto:


> lui pubblicamente ha sempre detto di voler tornare allo UTD prima di chiudere la carriera.. ho l'impressione che questo sia un teatrino per far risalire le azioni juventus in Borsa per qualche settimana dopo un -35% dei mesi scorsi



Ok ma se si alza ora, rischia di crollare di nuovo dopo...
Mi dirai che non sara piu il problema di chi ha venduto le azioni


----------



## markjordan (8 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ok ma se si alza ora, rischia di crollare di nuovo dopo...
> Mi dirai che non sara piu il problema di chi ha venduto le azioni


anche x questo non deve venire
ma siete masochisti a tal punto ? (milanisti )


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> anche x questo non deve venire
> ma siete masochisti a tal punto ? (milanisti )



Se vai a leggere qui http://www.milanworld.net/la-consolazione-dei-poveracci-ronaldo-un-bene-per-la-serie-vt64684.html
vedrai che io di certo non tifo per CR7 alla Juve


----------



## Tobi (8 Luglio 2018)

hai capito tutto


----------



## PheelMD (8 Luglio 2018)

Non credo ci sia più modo di illudersi, purtroppo.


----------



## markjordan (8 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se vai a leggere qui http://www.milanworld.net/la-consolazione-dei-poveracci-ronaldo-un-bene-per-la-serie-vt64684.html
> vedrai che io di certo non tifo per CR7 alla Juve


era rivolto ai masochisti , non a te che hai fatto notare il crollo delle azioni , e ci starebbe una bella indagine


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Luglio 2018)

Io non vorrei fosse tutta uno stratagemma per tirare nel mulino i soldi x Savic 
tra borsa e abbonamenti(+ cari) con tifosi convinti di trovarsi Cr7 il prossimo anno 

alla fine reggerebbe sempre la scusa "c'abbiamo provato ma abbiamo fallito"


----------



## livestrong (8 Luglio 2018)

Non so quali possano essere gli obiettivi di Ronaldo, che sicuramente sono ben ponderati. Metto la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che lui venendo alla Juve non scappa dalla competizione : semplicemente non fa parte del persoanggio. 
Dire che sia tutta una invenzione per far salire le azioni in borsa è una assurdità. La trattativa c'è sicuramente ed è in uno stato molto avanzato. Poi tutto può succedere nel calciomercato, ma consiglio a tutti di uscire dalla fase di negazione e iniziare ad accettare Il fatto che questo fenomeno possa arrivare in serie A. Cercando anche magai di coglierne i lati positivi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Luglio 2018)

si com'era un assurdità dire che il Governo Berlusconi era saltato x un Golpe internazionale?
almeno così dicevano a chi la pensava così... ma alla fine chi aveva ragione?

p.s. cito questo esempio xkè mi pare un'altrettanto giochetto di borsa
per arrivare a dei secondi fini


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2018)

Scusate ragazzi, mi sono perso la presentazione di cr7 di ieri, avete un link da passare? così la rivedo.


----------



## fra29 (8 Luglio 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Beneficerà invece di un regime fiscale super agevolato per i redditi generati all’estero (80% dei suoi guadagni), pagando solo una quota fissa di 100k euro per i prossimi 10 anni di residenza italiana (ecco svelato perché vuol venire qua )



Sono andato a cercare.. ed effettivamente nel 2017 è stata varata questa tassa forfettaria di 100 k per riportare e incentivare lo spostamento dei capitali in Italia.
Altro che amore per i colori bianconeri, direi che a questo punto non ci sono nemmeno più dubbi...


----------



## Asso_86 (8 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sono andato a cercare.. ed effettivamente nel 2017 è stata varata questa tassa forfettaria di 100 k per riportare e incentivare lo spostamento dei capitali in Italia.
> Altro che amore per i colori bianconeri, direi che a questo punto non ci sono nemmeno più dubbi...




Ovvio.

Certo, gli incastri sono tanti (la Juve gli garantisce comunque 30 milioni, resta comunque nel calcio che conta, probabilmente FCA lo farà testimonial...), ma di fatto venendo qua è come se arrivasse in un paradiso fiscale (solo per quanto concerne i redditi generati all’estero). Avrebbe zero menate con il fisco, come invece ha avuto in Spagna per certi suoi contratti non dichiarati.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Luglio 2018)

addirittura scrivono che il Presidente del Napoli 
non darebbe il via a Sarri x evitare che arrivi Cr7 

in effetti senza il Chelsea che prende Higuain e Rugani 
x la Juve si complica... resta la domanda si può? e lo farà veramente?


----------



## leviatano (8 Luglio 2018)

Ma anche chi se ne frega se uno di 33 anni viene nel campionato moribondo della seria A a 30 milioni di euro. chi glie lo da un contratto così a un 33enne con l'ultima stagione centellinato da Zidane?
poi ci sono i poracci che pensano che con lui arrivando in campionato fa bene a tutto il movimento, forse è ora di aprire gli occhi che non è un acquisto che fa bene al campionato italiano, perchè la potenza di fuoco dei gobbi non è minimamente paragonabile alle altre, qua c'è bisogno di una politica nuova e nuove infrastrutture.
Gli apolidi che quando gli conviene difendono la nazione non li ho mai sopportati.
detto questo, tifare juventus perchè c'è cr7 è la peggio cosa che si possa sentire a livello calcistico e di tifoso.
mi fregava di più se questi compravano uno a 25 anni che potrebbe fare la differenza in futuro a livello di un Mbappè.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Luglio 2018)

E' palese ed ovvio che l' interesse per il campionato aumenterà, il giocatore è il più mediatico al mondo, non capisco come si faccia ad affermare il contrario.

Poi ovvio, la Juve ne trarrà il beneficio maggiore.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> addirittura scrivono che il Presidente del Napoli
> non darebbe il via a Sarri x evitare che arrivi Cr7
> 
> in effetti senza il Chelsea che prende Higuain e Rugani
> x la Juve si complica... resta la domanda si può? e lo farà veramente?



mi quoto ancora 
e aggiungo che ora dicono che vogliono 30 mln dal Chelsea
x liberare Sarri


----------



## ignaxio (9 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> mi quoto ancora
> e aggiungo che ora dicono che vogliono 30 mln dal Chelsea
> x liberare Sarri


Higuain il cavallino di *****. Siiiiiiii


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Luglio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' palese ed ovvio che l' interesse per il campionato aumenterà, il giocatore è il più mediatico al mondo, non capisco come si faccia ad affermare il contrario.
> 
> Poi ovvio, la Juve ne trarrà il beneficio maggiore.



L'interesse per il campionato aumenterà? Aumenteranno solo gli ascolti per le partite della Juve, le altre rimarranno con ascolti normali. Basta con questa storia che la serie a ne trae beneficio. Ne trarrà beneficio solo la Juve e la città di Torino, è cosi purtroppo.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> L'interesse per il campionato aumenterà? Aumenteranno solo gli ascolti per le partite della Juve, le altre rimarranno con ascolti normali. Basta con questa storia che la serie a ne trae beneficio. Ne trarrà beneficio solo la Juve e la città di Torino, è cosi purtroppo.



Ma non è vero, i diritti esteri ad esempio vengono venduti globalmente, non a squadra: e presumo che più persone rispetto ad oggi vorranno vedere la Serie A, visto che il miglior giocatore del mondo gioca in Serie A.

Non ho detto che trarremo tanto o poco beneficio, ma è palese che qualcosa ne trarranno tutti.
Altrettanto palese che la Juve sarà quella che ne beneficerà maggiormente, e vorrei ben vedere il contrario, l' hanno comprato loro!


----------



## leviatano (9 Luglio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, i diritti esteri ad esempio vengono venduti globalmente, non a squadra: e presumo che più persone rispetto ad oggi vorranno vedere la Serie A, visto che il miglior giocatore del mondo gioca in Serie A.
> 
> Non ho detto che trarremo tanto o poco beneficio, ma è palese che qualcosa ne trarranno tutti.
> Altrettanto palese che la Juve sarà quella che ne beneficerà maggiormente, e vorrei ben vedere il contrario, l' hanno comprato loro!



Il southampton, a livello di diritti tv, guadagna più del doppio dei gobbi, ora...se non fai contratti all'estero con le emittenti asiatiche e nuovi bacini crescenti di possibili spettatori, mi si dice come un giocatore possa cambiare la nostra filosofia dei diritti tv?


----------



## Dell'erba (9 Luglio 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Ma anche chi se ne frega se uno di 33 anni viene nel campionato moribondo della seria A a 30 milioni di euro. chi glie lo da un contratto così a un 33enne con l'ultima stagione centellinato da Zidane?
> poi ci sono i poracci che pensano che con lui arrivando in campionato fa bene a tutto il movimento, forse è ora di aprire gli occhi che non è un acquisto che fa bene al campionato italiano, perchè la potenza di fuoco dei gobbi non è minimamente paragonabile alle altre, qua c'è bisogno di una politica nuova e nuove infrastrutture.
> Gli apolidi che quando gli conviene difendono la nazione non li ho mai sopportati.
> detto questo, tifare juventus perchè c'è cr7 è la peggio cosa che si possa sentire a livello calcistico e di tifoso.
> mi fregava di più se questi compravano uno a 25 anni che potrebbe fare la differenza in futuro a livello di un Mbappè.



In liga ha giocato 28 partite, per 5 è stato squalificato, alla fine non giocava perché il campionato era formalmente finito e loro stavano terzi e gli andava bene.

In CL ha giocato 13 partite(tutte quindi) facendo 15 gol.

"Centellinare" mi sembra un parolone


----------



## leviatano (9 Luglio 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> In liga ha giocato 28 partite, per 5 è stato squalificato, alla fine non giocava perché il campionato era formalmente finito e loro stavano terzi e gli andava bene.
> 
> In CL ha giocato 13 partite(tutte quindi) facendo 15 gol.
> 
> "Centellinare" mi sembra un parolone



vai a vedere lo score contro chi, bisogna anche saper pesare i gol, se non altro vai a guardare pure la finale di champions come ha influito nel rendimento. Zidane lo ha centellinato eccome per arrivare durante gli ultimi momenti per la fase calda della stagione.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Luglio 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Il southampton, a livello di diritti tv, guadagna più del doppio dei gobbi, ora...se non fai contratti all'estero con le emittenti asiatiche e nuovi bacini crescenti di possibili spettatori, mi si dice come un giocatore possa cambiare la nostra filosofia dei diritti tv?



Ci lamentiamo sempre che il campionato italiano faccia pena, arriva quello che per molti è il più forte al mondo, e pensiamo che *NON *dia lustro alla Serie A, io boh.

Rispetto l' idea di tutti, ci mancherebbe. Riconosco i miei limiti se non ci arrivo io...


----------



## Asso_86 (9 Luglio 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> vai a vedere lo score contro chi, bisogna anche saper pesare i gol, se non altro vai a guardare pure la finale di champions come ha influito nel rendimento. Zidane lo ha centellinato eccome per arrivare durante gli ultimi momenti per la fase calda della stagione.



46 gol stagionali tra real e nazionale 

Solo centellinasse pure Allegri


----------



## leviatano (9 Luglio 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> 46 gol stagionali tra real e nazionale
> 
> Solo centellinasse pure Allegri



farne tre all'apoel nicosia certo, come me ne aspetto 4 al sassuolo.


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero, i diritti esteri ad esempio vengono venduti globalmente, non a squadra: e presumo che più persone rispetto ad oggi vorranno vedere la Serie A, visto che il miglior giocatore del mondo gioca in Serie A.
> 
> Non ho detto che trarremo tanto o poco beneficio, ma è palese che qualcosa ne trarranno tutti.
> Altrettanto palese che la Juve sarà quella che ne beneficerà maggiormente, e vorrei ben vedere il contrario, l' hanno comprato loro!



i diritti TV sono gia stati venduti...


----------



## malos (9 Luglio 2018)

Mi fanno tenerezza i tifosi di altre squadre che sono contenti di Ronaldo alla juve. Serve solo ai gobbi e basta, voglio vedere se lo prendeva il milan gli altri cosa avrebbero detto. Ma d'altronde siamo figli del piano marshall di Suma.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> i diritti TV sono gia stati venduti...



Sponsor, più gente agli stadi, più gente davanti alla tv.

E sui diritti esteri onestamente non so se abbiano ancora qualche margine percentuale in base a quanto verranno venduti nelle varie nazioni.

Ad ogni modo, non riesco proprio a concepire come il migliore al mondo arrivi in Serie A, e alla Serie A non torni nulla.

Ripeto, come ho scritto sopra non ci arrivo io per limiti miei.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Luglio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Mi fanno tenerezza i tifosi di altre squadre che sono contenti di Ronaldo alla juve. Serve solo ai gobbi e basta, voglio vedere se lo prendeva il milan gli altri cosa avrebbero detto. Ma d'altronde siamo figli del piano marshall di Suma.



Nessuno è contento, si sta parlando di tutt' altro, se salta tutto faccio festa 6 giorni.


----------



## Mou (9 Luglio 2018)

Mendes oggi a Madrid. Aspettiamo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (9 Luglio 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Mi fanno tenerezza i tifosi di altre squadre che sono contenti di Ronaldo alla juve. Serve solo ai gobbi e basta, voglio vedere se lo prendeva il milan gli altri cosa avrebbero detto. Ma d'altronde siamo figli del piano marshall di Suma.



Madonna cosa mi hai ricordato.. Quelle parole di suma, ma che asino che è


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Luglio 2018)

C'è una bella differenza tra l'esser felici per l'arrivo di CR7 ai gobbi e il voler vedere qualche piccolo lato positivo in una situazione sportiva drammatica per noi Milanisti. Però capisco che molte persone preferiscano far finta di non capire l'italiano e creare dell'inutile polemica, forse per sfogarsi? Boh.


----------



## Mou (9 Luglio 2018)

*Cadena Cope - CR7 alla Juventus, 130 milioni al Real Madrid e 20 mln a Mendes*

*Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni della Cadena Cope l'affare Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus è in dirittura d'arrivo. Tuttavia i bianconeri verseranno nelle casse del Real Madrid

ben 130 milioni di euro e non i 100 milioni di cui tutto parlano e inoltre pagheranno i 20 milioni di commissione a Jorge Mendes per un affare da 150 milioni totali*


----------



## Igniorante (9 Luglio 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> *Cadena Cope - CR7 alla Juventus, 130 milioni al Real Madrid e 20 mln a Mendes*
> 
> *Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni della Cadena Cope l'affare Cristiano Ronaldo alla Juventus è in dirittura d'arrivo. Tuttavia i bianconeri verseranno nelle casse del Real Madrid
> 
> ben 130 milioni di euro e non i 100 milioni di cui tutto parlano e inoltre pagheranno i 20 milioni di commissione a Jorge Mendes per un affare da 150 milioni totali*



Grosso autogol del Real. 
Io avrei preferito darlo a 100 al PSG, che ha meno mentalità ed organizzazione, piuttosto che alla Juve che è già una squadra fatta e finita a cui manca veramente poco per alzare la Coppa.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Luglio 2018)

Immagino come stia messo il fegato di Buffon ahaha


----------



## Mou (9 Luglio 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Immagino come stia messo il fegato di Buffon ahaha



Sinceramente, godo.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Luglio 2018)

Ma Buffon è stato accompagnato alla porta dalla società, non è voluto andare via lui di sua sponte, penso sarebbe rimasto volentieri ancora alla Juve.


----------



## Dell'erba (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma Buffon è stato accompagnato alla porta dalla società, non è voluto andare via lui di sua sponte, penso sarebbe rimasto volentieri ancora alla Juve.



Esattamente. 


Ha sta ossessione della coppa, che però fa passare sotto traccia l'aver vinto un mondiale da protagonista che vale molto molto di più a livello personale.


----------



## juventino (9 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ma Buffon è stato accompagnato alla porta dalla società, non è voluto andare via lui di sua sponte, penso sarebbe rimasto volentieri ancora alla Juve.



La società ha fatto benissimo, Buffon aveva fatto ampiamente il suo tempo da noi. Alla Juventus viene sempre prima il club di chiunque e non potevamo stare appresso all’incapacità sua di dire addio.
Fine OT


----------

